# 4 Female degus need a good home



## barrywe (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi,

Due to personal circumstances I have 4 female degus that need adopting. 

They are all around a year old and are all very friendly and have lived together since buying them from a local pet shop. They have been handled quite regularly and are all extremely tame. 

They currently reside in a modified parrot cage - which gives them plenty of room to run around. They are great pets and will be a sad loss. They would be suitable for families with small children due to how tame they are. I will update this post with a link to the cage if I can (it's not a bad looking cage by any stretch of the imagination).

I live in Hook on the Hampshire/Surrey border - but I have a large enough car to be able to deliver them to a suitable home if it's not too far away (up to 60 miles?). Would prefer to meet their new owners prior to adoption 

Thanks,

Barry


----------



## degussaurus (Feb 13, 2011)

are the dedus still there
i know its a long shot but...


----------

